# Transmission Vise



## jaded13640 (Nov 25, 2021)

I did this a couple of years ago but I only ran across the pictures I took while building it just now. I guess the only "machining" was drilling and tapping the round stock. The rest was just measuring, cutting and welding steel. Initially I was going to drill a clearance hole and weld a nut to the end of the round stock...or use thick wall tubing and weld a nut to it. But...threading the round stock was the way to go given that it still works great. As a matter of fact I've got my nephew's transmission on it now. I made the round stock arms longer than necessary on purpose so that I could paint the trans case after it was built. The downside of that little plan was that it makes it rather difficult to rotate the trans by yourself when it's fully assembled. I'm going to make a new one with a different design. I want it to have to large posts on each side of the transmission and the trans swivels end for end while between the two posts. The stand will look kinda like a shop press with out the piston and table. There won't be a need for an top bars, I'll have two brackets that pivot on bearings. I'll be sure to make the space between the vertical posts such that I can use different adapters to hold different transmission. When I first started this project I was going to make it so that it held the transmission and the whole assembly would be held in a vise. But then I realized I could use an engine stand and it would be mobile. If I build the new one it won't have wheels on it, at least I don't know how I would make it stable enough....there might be a way. It's just in the "thought" stage now. But here it is, my transmission vise.


----------

